# Help me sex my Azureus frogs?



## Map (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm turning to your expertise to help me sex my azureus, thanks for helping.

*Frog 1*








Looking wide from the top view, this frog is smaller than the other two. Toe pads are small on feet and hands. It is squatting down and taking care of business.









Frog 1 in the same position, squatting down doing his/her morning business. I got this frog from Josh's in August 2015.

*Frog 2*








This frog lives with frog 1 and I have witnessed this frog calling but only after it had an altercation with frog 3. It is a bit skinnier than frog 1 but it larger in stature. Front toe pads seem larger than the back toe pads. This frog is from Coco Hut Dart Frogs, who was at NARBC Tinley Park this past March.









Frog 2 has a more prominent back than frog 1. I was told this frog was 1 year old when I got it a month ago.

*Frog 3 *








Frog 3 is in their own tank because he/she gets very aggressive with 1&2 when put in a tank with 1, 2, or both. I got this frog at the same time/vendor as frog 2. It is the biggest of the three, but not as wide as frog 1.


----------



## Kalle (May 14, 2010)

Links to pictures seem to be broken (I get an Error 403 (Forbidden)). Maybe just me though...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Just from peaking at the underlying data - it looks like the OP tried to link these from a google mail account.

Download the pictures and either attach them straight through DB (I don't do this myself) or load the pictures on a service like Imgur (this is what I do) and THEN post a link to them here.

s


Kalle said:


> Links to pictures seem to be broken (I get an Error 403 (Forbidden)). Maybe just me though...


----------



## Map (Jun 24, 2015)

That's my bad everyone, so here are the frogs. 

Frog 1

















Frog 2 

















Frog 3


----------

